# Mustard Gas/Pineapple Dragonfly 2013



## polukoff

2.5 Months old, Mustard Gas Steel butterfly x Pineapple. Should make it to Dallas.


----------



## Silverfang

OMG!!!!

I want her!


----------



## levy

that is sweet


----------



## Jeneddi

She is beautiful. My local pet store is getting Mustard Gas bettas, I'm really excited about it.


----------



## Basement Bettas

the white edge may get her kicked to the BF class instead of the bicolor. Even if you are still in NB class, they will evaluate her based probably on the BF standard.. and without the 50/50 split.. may not be competitive.


----------



## polukoff

Basement Bettas said:


> the white edge may get her kicked to the BF class instead of the bicolor. Even if you are still in NB class, they will evaluate her based probably on the BF standard.. and without the 50/50 split.. may not be competitive.


What makes her butterfly instead of dragonfly?


----------



## inareverie85

What's dragonfly? Never heard of that term before.


----------



## Saphira101

*drools* SOOOOOOOOO PREEEEEETTTTTYYYYYY...


----------



## polukoff

inareverie85 said:


> What's dragonfly? Never heard of that term before.


Basement Bettas would have to elaborate, I don't think it's an official pattern yet, here is a video of some.

http://youtu.be/Vv2xDsE-vl0


----------



## Basement Bettas

Dragonfly is a tongue in cheek response to the BF type pattern that is not a 50/50 split. A good and competitive BF fish will have as close to the 50/50 split as possible and clean separation between the colors. the current judging issue is any with with a white or actually.. any colored band that appears on all three fins is automatically moved to t he BF class and so is not competitive. Most of todays salamanders will also fit this pattern. SO I came up with the dragonfly moniker as it is close to butterfly like the patterns are similar. It may be time to present this variation as another class so the Sallies, blue with white, fish like the one here and even many MG's have a good place to be evalutated.


----------



## Basement Bettas

That video would not be a competitive fish as his colors bleed into one another. I just bred him to a female with a proper banding and am now breeding for that coloring. The pineapple posted here is a very nice fish but will probably not have a place to show fairly because of that band.


----------



## dramaqueen

What a gorgeous fish, Sherolyn!


----------



## Basement Bettas

Thanks.. like his form.. hate having good fish with unshowable coloring. So hoping for some nice dragonflys .. lol


----------



## zommari

She's so beautiful. <3


----------



## Ambergrisblue

Your bettas are so beautiful. Please let me know if you have or will be getting a mustard gas male betta. 

-Ambergris


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Beautiful! I wish you would ship to Canada!


----------



## Darth

This is EXACTLY why new classes need to come into play at IBC, strains are evolving and setting, this is why the old way of thinking gots to go!!
If the old IBC members thought like they do today, you would have never seen the full moon DT, Or the Halfmoon for that matter.
Tunnel vision for solid colors need to go IBC needs change, still a great organization just needs to be tweaked with some new innovative blood
and fresh Ideas can come forth, and perhaps we will see a Dragon Class also a Veiltail class once more, not sure how they got phased out its been years since I bred and even longer since I was IBC.


----------



## MoonShadow

Darth said:


> This is EXACTLY why new classes need to come into play at IBC, strains are evolving and setting, this is why the old way of thinking gots to go!!
> If the old IBC members thought like they do today, you would have never seen the full moon DT, Or the Halfmoon for that matter.
> Tunnel vision for solid colors need to go IBC needs change, still a great organization just needs to be tweaked with some new innovative blood
> and fresh Ideas can come forth, and perhaps we will see a Dragon Class also a Veiltail class once more, not sure how they got phased out its been years since I bred and even longer since I was IBC.


Couldn't agree with this more! Bettas are evolving! We have the dragons, the EE's, a much wider variety of color then ever before and the IBC needs to take a step into the hear and now!


----------



## MattsBettas

Darth, that was put absolutely perfectly. It's about time that the organization that runs things in the betta world steps up to the plate and recognizes the advancements that have been made. Orange Dalmatians, dragonscales, veiltails, elephant ears, dragonflys (very much hoping this term catches on-IMO they can be more beautiful then true butterfly's), black lace etc etc, which are all undeniably beautiful fish that one organization says aren't good enough because they don't meet standards that they made. I would love some change.


----------



## Darth

I can tell you who would I would love to see in power and I can guarantee changes will be forth coming, anyone curious?
Send me a PM..I can tell you the proper steps to take..thanks guys for the support of my post, the IBC at this point has many folks just like who are posting here about Veiltails that are an unused resource, I bet if they had a veiltail class attendance at shows would double..Why? because it is far easier to get a veiltail and breed them than it is for a high dollar halfmoon..this is an untapped unused resource, hey, if I am going to belong to an organization and give them my hard earned money, they better LISTEN to what the [email protected]## I have to say and not sluff me off!!!
There is someone on here that doesn't sugar coat everything but I bet she has your best interests at heart, in fact I KNOW IT!!!
And, she needs support she is critical, only because she cares, breeding bettas in any form is to better the strain so please keep this in mind if you get some helpful criticism.
If you want to show a Veil, lets not have 3 mile gaps between the fins and no daffodils or sattelites, the European form is knda like that, not so here when they were at shows.
The less gaps, the better!


----------



## Artemis

Maybe breed her for butterfly or no band and use a sibling as sire?


----------



## Basement Bettas

MattsBettas said:


> Darth, that was put absolutely perfectly. It's about time that the organization that runs things in the betta world steps up to the plate and recognizes the advancements that have been made. Orange Dalmatians, dragonscales, veiltails, elephant ears, dragonflys (very much hoping this term catches on-IMO they can be more beautiful then true butterfly's), black lace etc etc, which are all undeniably beautiful fish that one organization says aren't good enough because they don't meet standards that they made. I would love some change.


It is not that they are not good enough. It is they are not bred and shown in numbers to make them have their own class worth while. You show the fish in vatiations and that is what I will start doing with my Dragonflys. And to get them established you have to show a lot of them. Maybe get a few others showing them. Then a standard is created and class set up. Remember the other side of a coin. Judging a class takes time and there is the expense of the ribbons and time for registrar to keep up with points. Maybe the cost is not much for ribbons or time.. but it still is there. And if you have never worked a show you have no idea how exhausting it ca be.. so extra classes need to be valid with a good number of supporting entries.

And the standard colors are also part of preserving where the bettas started. Thirty years ago we had red, blue green and cambodian..,. and their mixtures. Now we never see a Cambodian male.. stunning fish and a color I'm working to bring back as it was. So the standards and people breeding to them are preservation for the bettas as well.

I have some ideas about creating some classes to show some of these other fish in, no points, but still a class. Then it is going to be put back on ya'll to see if you will really breed these colors and SHOW them. And I'm trying to get some place for the VT in shows too.. but again, must be to a standard and the already established IBC show colors.For anything to be shown a standard has to be established and a fault system created. Just saying that is a pretty fish and giving a ribbon will not cut it.

I am running for election for the office of President of the IBC. Don't want to get in trouble here.. but as betta lovers and breeders you may be interested in some of my ideas. Here is a link to my platform: http://bettasource.com/ibc2013

It can be removed if not appropriate for this site. As some of you are on the fence about membership in the IBC, you may be interested in the current elections. Voting is from now to June at convention. You do have to be a member to vote, but if you like what I have to say and want the IBC taken that direction, consider joining and casting your vote. And then consider what talents you may have to offer. If you are passionate about these fish we always need local clubs, so lets get one organized. Or maybe you can help put our publication Flare! together or write some articles. Are you a super geek? Could use you help on the web site and we want to use video streaming to allow those not attending shows to "still be there". The IBC belongs to its members. It is easy to criticize from the outside, or even the inside.. the question then becomes what are you willing to do to see some of the changes you want happen? I decided enough was enough and to run for president. How about you?


----------



## BettaSpark

wow she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Darth

There you VT lovers , you just heard from the next IBC president if you do 2 things, join and vote...breed some nice veils...I have a dalmation veil in the breeding tank right now with a HM female, why?
Because the color is unreal and after a couple gens I will also have HM or superdeltas..so for those that say do not breed halfmoons to veils I imagine they are not willing to go that many gens to see results, first gen will be all veils F2 however WILL show some things and F3 will absolutely be awesome!!
So, if you are breeding anyway, have a little fun..I also have the best Blue body orange finned veil I ever saw for color just awesome..I bred him to a yellow girl HM, like I said I have a reason for breeding some Veils and a method to the madness, understand this is a lot of work when all I have to do is find fish of equal color in HM...guess what?
There isn't any these colors with the intensity so before you breeders poo-poo the veil remember there are many genes that aren't as polluted in them.


----------



## Darth

There is your next president of IBC...IF..you join and vote!!
I use Veil tails still for breeding because many of the colors are far more intense.
Before you breeders out there Poo-Poo the veil remember, it may take 3 generations before a good HM or SD will come out , but it surley will.
And also, some of the purest forms of colors can still be found in the veil.
I have 2 that are uneqaled in color by any HM I have seen yet.
One is an electric blue bodied male with Intense orange fins, the other is a dalmation{Orange} with dark orange spots.
I also have the smoothest orange colored veil I ever saw, he is just smooth you cannot even see the scales!!


----------



## Darth

Whoops double post, it said there was an error and I didn't see the first one take anyway they are different enough so what the hey?


----------



## Basement Bettas

To get an official class to show the VT we really have to put our fish where our mouths are. they HAVE to be sent to shows.. and they HAVE to be bred with the color standards in mind. Colorful bettas are very pretty.. but to impact the powers that be and show them VT breeders are serious, gonna need to breed and show quality traditional colors. I've seen some red and steel VT's I wish their color was on my HM fish.. so ya'll get breeding and I want to start seeing them in the shows.


----------



## Darth

Yes, and I have been watching what has been said by thise exact powers....If you want veils in there...and I quote "We have a place for Veils' just the fact is nobody ever sends them to the shows!!!!!
So...if you want them in there, BREED them yourselves, breed for the standard...and get them out there or attend shows!!
Now, no more whinning, lets see the action!!!


----------

